# Marijuana Legalized In Colorado / Washington



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

> Voters in Washington and Colorado passed ballot initiatives Tuesday to legalize marijuana for recreational use, the biggest victory ever for the legalization movement.





			
				Colorado Gov. John Hickenlooper said:
			
		

> This is a complicated process, but we intend to follow through. That said, federal law still says marijuana is an illegal drug, so don't break out the Cheetos or goldfish too quickly.





			
				Jeffrey Miron said:
			
		

> [The feds] will do whatever they can to interfere with marijuana legalization in any state







Source

People seem to doubt that the federal government is going to go into the states and arrest people themselves since that might cause more friction than is wanted... but there's plenty of other ways the federal government could try to get people for possession/use.

As far as personal feelings, I'm meh.  It's a drug that affects people's inhibitions and actions like alcohol (to a lesser degree), and I'm uncomfortable when people around me use it (just like I get uncomfortable when drunk people hang over me), but I'm not going to oppose the legalization... in fact it'd be interesting to see what happens if it gets legalized federally (or at least in enough states for it to make an impact).


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Great for mourning Republicans. A good way for them to forget about the election.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Interesting. I kinda want to see the effect this would have on the community.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 7, 2012)

well seems like a positive move, too many people get into drugs and rack up dept, or need them mentally to calm them
now before it gets bad, people/parents/family can go to the doctors and help these people without the worry of the situation getting worse because its illegal


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Nov 7, 2012)

I have never had an issue with people using marijuana. I never tried it myself (health reasons), but I never thought less of anyone who did. I see on par with alcohol, effect wise, and it should be regulated as such, IMO.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd like to see it legalised, just so that the moronic kids around here can stop bragging about how 'hard' they are for using it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I'd like to see it legalised, just so that the moronic kids around here can stop bragging about how 'hard' they are for using it.


 
I do find the amount of "LEGALIZE IT!" to be so incredibly annoying. Like I'm all for legalizing it but not for the same reasons smokers generally are. In fact I think a lot of pot smokers (not all of them but most of them) who say "It should be legalized" are part of the reason it's not. Like if you see a stoner supporting something it gains no real credit. See a well constructed man (or woman) with a solid set of ideas for legalizing it then it gets credit.

So potheads, do what you do best and be apathetic towards legalization and it might actually get legalized!


----------



## zanfire (Nov 7, 2012)

LES GO GET HIGH!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 7, 2012)

Alcohol and Marijuana are almost the same thing, if one is allowed, other have to be allowed too.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm going to start smoking alcohol and drink marijuana... o wait...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 7, 2012)

Its a step in the right direction, we have better things to spend our money on the arresting people for using a drug that is pretty much harmless. On another note my state (Maryland) and Maine legalized same sex marriage which is also a step in the right direction.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Alcohol and Marijuana are almost the same thing, if one is allowed, other have to be allowed too.


Prohibition's a fun little study on the concept as well.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Great for mourning Republicans. A good way for them to forget about the election.


 
Jesus does not allow the Repulicans to smoke weed.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

A) I have to say, Colorado's governor was pretty _blunt_.
B) Ah, good to see these efforts didn't go _up in smoke_.
C) Legalize weed? Who would _mari-wanta_?
D) Man, it looks like the people are really behind legalization. Pot opponents better watch out; they're going to get _stoned_.
E) All of the above.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> Jesus does not allow the Repulicans to smoke weed.


 
Is this Jesus person with the DEA?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> A) I have to say, Colorado's governor was pretty _blunt_.
> B) Ah, good to see these efforts didn't go _up in smoke_.
> C) Legalize weed? Who would _mari-wanta_?
> D) Man, it looks like the people are really behind legalization. Pot opponents better watch out; they're going to get _stoned_.
> E) All of the above.


When I saw you posted I expected puns, you have more then exceeded my expectations. *golf clap*


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Is this Jesus person with the DEA?


 
He is an illegal immigrant from Mexico. He works as a gardener in Lindsey Lohan's mansion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Is this Jesus person with the DEA?


 
Jesus was burning bush if you know what I mean.


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

The stuff was never illegal here in the first place (only having large quantities and unlicensed selling was illegal). Recently they actually tried to make it illegal like most countries, but
A. Illegal distribution increased. If it's legal, that's one less way for the mafia or whatever to earn boatloads of cash.
B. The users/sellers of the stuff actually became more of a nuisance to normal citizens than before.

So based on this I'm all for legalizing it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

Snoop Lion must be crying.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 7, 2012)

wow man time for me to say this...



people must be lucky or idiots or something voting this shit... but that's just my 2 50 cent's and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## suppow (Nov 7, 2012)

i just hope not to see people start saying crap like "obama legalized weed" lol


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder how much money they could put towards the deficit if they just regulated marijuana like they do alcohol...


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

Personally, it doesn't matter to me if its legalized. Its the least harmful drug out there after all. 
Is the age limit to smoke it 18 or 21? Im only guessing based on its effects and how they are similar to alcohol.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Nov 7, 2012)

To many prudes on this site what year were you guys born? 1954? Those reefer madness videos prolly hit you pretty hard back then if most people still feel this way about marijuana. The stigma needs to be done away with. Im glad they legalized it somewhere now hopefully all of north america soon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> To many prudes on this site what year were you guys born? 1954? Those reefer madness videos prolly hit you pretty hard back then if most people still feel this way about marijuana. The stigma needs to be done away with. Im glad they legalized it somewhere now hopefully all of north america soon.


 
There's like no one in this thread acting like that.

Did you get so blazed that you didn't read the thread?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's like no one in this thread acting like that.
> 
> Did you get so blazed that you didn't read the thread?


 
careful guild...

don't want to be seen as attacking anyone...


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's like no one in this thread acting like that.
> 
> Did you get so blazed that you didn't read the thread?


This is exactly what i meant. I showed support for legalization and now this douche bag is tryna hold it against me. Did that little comment make you feel like a big smart guy? Its the same attitude towards alot of things like gay marriage it may be legal some places but people will still put other people down for being gay.  I smoke so i must be less intelligent then you is the theory right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> This is exactly what i meant. I showed support for legalization and now this douche bag is tryna hold it against me. Did that little comment make you feel like a big smart guy? Its the same attitude towards alot of things like gay marriage it may be legal some places but people will still put other people down for being gay. I smoke so i must be less intelligent then you is the theory right?


 
Well now reading this post I feel a lot smarter actually.

I feel now that you're less intelligent because you created a strawman, argued with it, and somehow lost in the end.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Nov 7, 2012)

I didn't create anything you insulted me after i stated my opinion. Maybe you should watch your mouth?, wait this is the internet.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2012)

My only objections to it is it effects people who don't smoke it, it's not like drinking alcohol where the only effect is being with someone annoying when you're sober.  I'm fine with the smoke but people who smoke it in public (a lot do over here) are despicable and selfish people with no regard for others, it's a shame that when I'm with my daughter that I have to go around different routes so that she doesn't inhale any of it.

So whatever, legalise it but only if you're in your own home...not like legalising it over here would make much difference.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> I didn't create anything you insulted me after i stated my opinion. Maybe you should watch your mouth?, wait this is the internet.


 
You said "people in this thread think that smoking is unacceptable" (roughly) and then argued against it. Not a single person in this thread has gone "Weed is bad" or anything of the sort. That's called a "strawman".

I only mocked your creation of a poor strawman and that even against a nonexistent opponent your opinion came out as crude and misinformed.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You said "people in this thread think that smoking is unacceptable" (roughly) and then argued against it. Not a single person in this thread has gone "Weed is bad" or anything of the sort. That's called a "strawman".
> 
> I only mocked your creation of a poor strawman and that even against a nonexistent opponent your opinion came out as crude and misinformed.


 
My mom is not fat.  I don't know why you're doing this.  Leave me alone.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> I showed support for legalization and now this douche bag is tryna hold it against me.


 
Hey, kids! Can you say, "Persecution Complex"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild's point is that you're offended over something that did not happen, AngryGreek766. He makes a valid point, nobody condemned anyone here as of yet, there's no reason to go all commando. You seem to be a little bit paranoid about it and just assumed that that's the general attitude, when it isn't. Just on the side note, anxiety is one of the side effects of Marijuana intake... 

As for the reasons as to why Marijuana is illegal in the first place, I believe it was originally a legislature pushed strongly by the tobacco as well as textile industry due to the fact that Marijuana is more reactive, plus hemp can be used as an easily-grown renewable source of cheap fabric, am I correct? Anti-drug propaganda came later.

To me, everything's "for the people" as long as they don't use it in excess - create some reasonable usage boundries and everybody will be just fine.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> To many prudes on this site what year were you guys born? 1954? Those reefer madness videos prolly hit you pretty hard back then if most people still feel this way about marijuana. The stigma needs to be done away with. Im glad they legalized it somewhere now hopefully all of north america soon.


Mind quoting some of it?

'Cause I don't see any of that here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dang it, I originally came here to make a joke! Now I made my first impression already and the chances of it being even remotely funny have crumbled!

Okay, let's say it anyways...

"And thus the migration has begun yet again - Westward." uhh... "...Suddenly the population of Washington D.C is expected to triple in the next few weeks."?

...WHATEVER! I didn't even try that hard with these two! >>;


----------



## Clarky (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't mind using it on the blue moon occassions but like Hadrian said, it should be kept in doors really


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Nov 7, 2012)

I do find the fact that your explaining to me what a "strawman" is quite funny you really do think im a dimwit don't you. Anyway I'll be honest the main reason guild upset me is that as soon as i showed my support he used that to reinforce his insult "did you get so blazed you didn't read the thread?" If no one else sees a problem with that i don't know what to say.

P.S.Hadrian's point about keeping it inside is vary valid.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> I do find the fact that your explaing to me what a "strawman" is quite funny you really do think im a dimwit don't you. Anyway I'll be honest the main reason guild upset me is that as soon as i showed my support he used that to reinforce his insult "did you get so blazed you didn't read the thread?" If no one else sees a problem with that i don't know what to say.
> 
> P.S.Hadrian's point about keeping it inside is vary valid.


 

Methinks you don't know what to say because you're soooo blazed mannnn...


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Methinks you don't know what to say because you're soooo blazed mannnn...


 
I agree. He seems pretty _Dazed and Confused_.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I agree. He seems pretty _Dazed and Confused_.


 
Maybe suffering from _Reefer Madness._


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 7, 2012)

We've all seen the news reports of drunk people doing stupid things, now it's time for people who get high and do stupid things.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Methinks you don't know what to say because you're soooo blazed mannnn...


Me thinks your trying to troll. Haha


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 7, 2012)

Interesting. I wonder exactly what the initiative said as far as "legalizing" it. I wonder if it already specified minimum ages, the ability to heavily tax it, etc like they do with Alcohol and Tobacco.

When moving down here to Costa Rica, it was interesting to note that weed is actually useful for personal use. What's illegal is the sale of it (or even the distribution, possibly.). Kinda hard to enforce, though. Basically, each person can own one Marijuana plant.
I just assumed they can't outlaw something in a part of the world where it just might be growing as a weed in your front lawn anyhow.

If it's legal to sell it in WA now it'd be interesting seeing big companies start selling weed cigarettes in the grocery store and what the prices would look like. The imported stuff'd have competition now


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> I do find the fact that your explaining to me what a "strawman" is quite funny you really do think im a dimwit don't you. Anyway I'll be honest the main reason guild upset me is that as soon as i showed my support he used that to reinforce his insult "did you get so blazed you didn't read the thread?" If no one else sees a problem with that i don't know what to say.
> 
> P.S.Hadrian's point about keeping it inside is vary valid.


There's a big difference between showing support and calling people in the thread prudes and accusing them of saying something they have not said at all. Guild was not insulting you, he was pointing out that you're doing so mistakenly, to which you reacted agressively.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Sagat said:


> We've all seen the news reports of drunk people doing stupid things, now it's time for people who get high and do stupid things.


Well high people tend to be more lethargic and way less aggressive, so chances are the most we'll see is a booming collection of fail compilation videos on youtube.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Well high people tend to be more lethargic and way less aggressive, so chances are the most we'll see is a booming collection of fail compilation videos on youtube.


It is a scientifically proven fact that despite popular belief, the higher you are, the stronger the gravity pulls you towards the ground.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

I have one major issue with marijuana & that's some people can smoke it and come to work seeming perfectly fine when it's a big deal cause it does effect your reactions; unlike alcohol where you can smell it on their breath. I say that cause as a manager I've seen employee's come in smelling like strait up weed & yet another manager will just tell them to put some cologne on....


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It is a scientifically proven fact that despite popular belief, the higher you are, the stronger the gravity pulls you towards the ground.


I'm going to enjoy the growing videos, don't get me wrong. XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I'm going to enjoy the growing videos, don't get me wrong. XD


 
If smoking weed increases gravity, did the characters of Dragon Ball Z get mad stoned when they trained?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> I have one major issue with marijuana & that's some people can smoke it and come to work seeming perfectly fine when it's a big deal cause it does effect your reactions; unlike alcohol where you can smell it on their breath. I say that cause as a manager I've seen employee's come in smelling like strait up weed & yet another manager will just tell them to put some cologne on....


kylster, pot has a distinct and very strong fragrance - you can "smell" that someone smoked pot recently from a mile away, with or without cologne...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

fukkin hippies...


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> kylster, pot has a distinct and very strong fragrance - you can "smell" that someone smoked pot recently from a mile away, with or without cologne...


Your half right  I can tell you for a fact most people at my job smoke it & as for what happened at that store that was a personal situation where I told the person they had to go home but another manager simply went over my head and told them to put some cologne also they sell a very potent spray that will get rid of it.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 7, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> My only objections to it is it effects people who don't smoke it, it's not like drinking alcohol where the only effect is being with someone annoying when you're sober. I'm fine with the smoke but people who smoke it in public (a lot do over here) are despicable and selfish people with no regard for others, it's a shame that when I'm with my daughter that I have to go around different routes so that she doesn't inhale any of it.
> 
> So whatever, legalise it but only if you're in your own home...not like legalising it over here would make much difference.


Interesting, if people are going to smoke in public here they're most likely going to do it somewhere out of the way where there won't be people(or police) around, do cops in the UK just not care or something?

At the same time though, second hand pot smoke isn't really as bad as you seem to be making it out to be. First of all, unless they're blowing it right in your daughters face it's probably not going to get near her in any significant quantity. Secondly, if someone's smoking weed, they're going to inhale or they're just wasting money and THC absorbs into the lungs rather quickly(and on top of that people tend to hold in the smoke for excessive amounts of time) so the exhaled smoke isn't likely to get your daughter high even if blown directly in her face. Lastly, if you're just worried about the smoke and not her getting high accidentally, well there are lots of other sources of smoke and other air pollution in public as well so you should be equally bitchy about them.

Oh and don't get me wrong, I do agree that people should do it in a private residence or establishment, I'm just saying public smoking is really not as big of deal as it can be made out to be.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> Your half right  I can tell you for a fact most people at my job smoke it & as for what happened at that store that was a personal situation where I told the person they had to go home but another manager simply went over my head and told them to put some cologne also they sell a very potent spray that will get rid of it.


Well, technically you can do the same with the odor of alcohol, or blame it on medicine or candy or whatever - thing is, you can *tell* someone smoked recently - it's in the eyes, the reflexes, the smell... I've yet to see a person successfuly cover up being high.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, I just realized what the perfect joke could be here!

Snoop's reaction:



...cracks me up every single time.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If smoking weed increases gravity, did the characters of Dragon Ball Z get mad stoned when they trained?


It would explain Goku's Never ending hunger...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If smoking weed increases gravity, did the characters of Dragon Ball Z get mad stoned when they trained?


 
Wait a minute...  Dragon Ball Z?  That's kind of weeabish Guild...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> It would explain Goku's Never ending hunger...


...so this is how he got Chi-Chi pregnant.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Wait a minute... Dragon Ball Z? That's kind of weeabish Guild...


 
I didn't say I watched DBZ, I just know they trained by using high gravity or shit.

Don't worry, I haven't turned weaboo.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I just realized what the perfect joke could be here!
> 
> Snoop's reaction:
> 
> ...




Always prefered this one


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2012)

Actinopterygian said:


> Interesting, if people are going to smoke in public here they're most likely going to do it somewhere out of the way where there won't be people(or police) around, do cops in the UK just not care or something?
> 
> At the same time though, second hand pot smoke isn't really as bad as you seem to be making it out to be. First of all, unless they're blowing it right in your daughters face it's probably not going to get near her in any significant quantity.


 
Well in the UK our cops have to do a shit ton of paperwork as well as other office duties just for talking to someone about a possible crime so they tend to ignore things like this.

It's not about the health implications, regardless of "it's not that bad" it's still not something I want her to smell at all. She and other people should have the right to breath clean air and it's bad enough we have traffic fumes out there as well. I'm not just talking about a scent or odour, I'm talking about walking in the street and some dickhead has it in his hand by his side right infront of us.


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok I got another example; my last 2 upstair neighbors smoked weed & when the cops came or management to look they said it was incense & nothing was done despite the strong aroma cause there was nothing in the open & w/o a search warrent everything accounts for nothing.

I'll even give you another example & I shit you not this is true... A guy is cutting some peppers @ another store still same company though and happens to slice off 1/8 of his upper thumb, when the district operator tells him to go to hospital for workmans comp he says "I can't I have thc in my system cause I was smoking this morning" did I mention he was helping open the store & yes he is still working with us.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> everything accounts for nothing.


 

That's deep man


----------



## kylster (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't mind if people smoke that stuff but if it's legalized it's only going to get worse & by worse I mean people really won't care about smoking in public & like cigarette's it leaves a smell on your clothes regardless if your smoking or not.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

kylster said:


> I don't mind if people smoke that stuff but if it's legalized it's only going to get worse & by worse I mean people really won't care about smoking in public & like cigarette's it leaves a smell on your clothes regardless if your smoking or not.


 
It'd be legalized much the same as alcohol, public intoxication is an offense and so could public, um, highness?

Kids shouldn't be exposed to their stuff either in public. It's not something they should grow up wanting to do honestly, if they chose to do it on their own I have no issues so long as it doesn't affect them drastically. But exposing a kid to that type of stuff is the same as exposing them to alcohol and drunks.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I've yet to see a person successfuly cover up being high.


That sounds like a challenge to me.
Really, I used to smoke 4-5 times a day. I can act perfectly normal when I'm high. I can even trick my wife into not knowing that I had smoked. For some people it is just a second nature to be high and other people get really stupid, dopey, and obvious when they're high.
Now, if I'm drunk then it is obvious to everyone around me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> That sounds like a challenge to me.
> Really, I used to smoke 4-5 times a day. I can act perfectly normal when I'm high. I can even trick my wife into not knowing that I had smoked. For some people it is just a second nature to be high and other people get really stupid, dopey, and obvious when they're high.
> Now, if I'm drunk then it is obvious to everyone around me.


I think that she just used to your "high face" being your "normal face" then - I'm not so easily decieved and like I said, I'm yet to meet a person who will cover up their tracks completely.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I think that she just used to your "high face" being your "normal face" then - I'm not so easily decieved and like I said, I'm yet to meet a person who will cover up their tracks completely.


Nope, because I will go for months without smoking, and then come home from a buddies house completely stoned and she can't tell. I've been smoking for 18 years. Probably the only change that anyone could ever notice is that it takes about 30 seconds longer for my children to piss me off. I've even worked for my father for his tree service running heavy equipment and chainsaws and no one could ever tell.

But I must add in, I don't get super uber stoned when I shouldn't be. I'll get high while working, but not fucking wasted. I make sure that I can stay in control of myself.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

I was the only one out of my group of friends that didnt smoke. So when I went over to their house, id hang out in the living room and play smash bros for about a half hour while they went and did their thing. When they came back, their personalities were completely different. My buddy max was just really stupidly philosophical, my buddy tyler was really funny, and his brother noah was an asshole. So much so, that he made fun of my deceased father, and I almost decked in his face.
My whole point with this though, is to show how much it can change some people, and almost have no effect on others. But Foxi is right, there is always some defining factor to show that someone is high.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Nope, because I will go for months without smoking, and then come home from a buddies house completely stoned and she can't tell. I've been smoking for 18 years. Probably the only change that anyone could ever notice is that it takes about 30 seconds longer for my children to piss me off. *I've even worked for my father for his tree service running heavy equipment and chainsaws and no one could ever tell*.
> 
> But I must add in, I don't get super uber stoned when I shouldn't be. *I'll get high while working, but not fucking wasted. I make sure that I can stay in control of myself*.


That's still irresponsible in my opinion - it's the equivalent of having a beer before going to work, after all you're not piss drunk, just slightly tipsy. I don't think it's a good example to follow at all, regardless of whether you're just a bit high or stoned so hard you can't get up, you should keep it in a safe environment because your mistakes may potentially affect other people and you can't trust your own reflexes when your body's under the influence of a highly reactive substance.

Sorry if I sound patronizing, I don't mean to.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That's still irresponsible in my opinion - it's the equivalent of having a beer before going to work, after all you're not piss drunk, just slightly tipsy. I don't think it's a good example to follow at all, regardless of whether you're just a bit high or stoned so hard you can't get up, you should keep it in a safe environment because your mistakes may potentially affect other people and you can't trust your own reflexes when your body's under the influence of a highly reactive substance.
> 
> Sorry if I sound patronizing, I don't mean to.


Well, weed affects everyone differently. I'm one that should be on reefer all the time to help with my anxiety. I agree that even having one beer before working with heavy equipment is bad, although I have to say that I do some of my best soldering work when I've had a few drinks. 
I'm already very detail oriented, but when I'm high I am even more detail oriented. Some of my best work has been done when I've been high. Ask XFlak, he'll tell you. He saw me do a wii brick fix while I was stoned as fuck and I did it in about 30 minutes which was probably a record for me, and I'm sure it was obvious that I was stoned.

Some people need psych meds just to live their everyday life without being a nut job, and some of those meds affect people far worse than what pot does to me, but yet those people on those meds still go to work everyday operating machines and even doing more dangerous stuff than what I do. I find reefer as being a lot better than those psych meds.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

It's good to know pot smokers are so confident about their pot smoking that they'll claim they can drive cars, work with chainsaws, and rear their children without even a notice.

I totally trust your opinions in this matter and I definitely don't think it's irresponsible at all.

Actually, if you can get so high that no one notices, what's the point of getting high then?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Well, weed affects everyone differently. I'm one that should be on reefer all the time to help with my anxiety. I agree that even having one beer before working with heavy equipment is bad, although I have to say that I do some of my best soldering work when I've had a few drinks.
> I'm already very detail oriented, but when I'm high I am even more detail oriented. Some of my best work has been done when I've been high. Ask XFlak, he'll tell you. He saw me do a wii brick fix while I was stoned as fuck and I did it in about 30 minutes which was probably a record for me, and I'm sure it was obvious that I was stoned.
> 
> Some people need psych meds just to live their everyday life without being a nut job, and some of those meds affect people far worse than what pot does to me, but yet those people on those meds still go to work everyday operating machines and even doing more dangerous stuff than what I do. I find reefer as being a lot better than those psych meds.


Pretty much what Guild said, it doesn't matter how it affects you - what matters is that there is a distinct possibility that one time in your life it will affect you differently. Those kinds of rules are made for the benefit of the majority, not the benefit of the smoker, drinker or whatnot. It's scientifically proven that alcohol and drugs, be it prescribed or "recreational" affect your performance, and it doesn't really matter if you personally think that they improve yours - you have to be mindful of other people.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

Its the same case with alcohol as Foxi said. You may be able to hold your own in drinking, and have a high tolerance, but that doesnt make it any less dangerous to work, drive, etc.
The same should go for marijuana.


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 7, 2012)

does that mean u can grow weed in ur backyard? atleast people who smoke weed won't be in jail anymore and that saves a lot of money for that state.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty much what Guild said, it doesn't matter how it affects you - what matters is that there is a distinct possibility *that one time in your life it will affect you differently*. Those kinds of rules are made for the benefit of the majority, not the benefit of the smoker, drinker or whatnot. It's scientifically proven that alcohol and drugs, be it prescribed or "recreational" *affect your performance*, and it doesn't really matter if you personally think that they improve yours - you have to be mindful of other people.


Do you smoke? Have you ever gotten high? Have you ever thought that maybe those drugs can affect your performance in a positive way? It surely does for me. And actually, that is the intent for those prescribed medications, to make things better and most of the time the do make things better. I don't need to be on drugs to have an accident. Accidents happen all the time to completely sober people. For example, women drivers. 

So, unless I have an accident or my pot use negatively affects other people your argument does not pertain to me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Do you smoke? Have you ever gotten high? Have you ever thought that maybe those drugs can affect your performance in a positive way? It surely does for me. And actually, that is the intent for those prescribed medications, to make things better and most of the time the do make things better. I don't need to be on drugs to have an accident. Accidents happen all the time to completely sober people. For example, women drivers.
> 
> So, unless I have an accident or my pot use negatively affects other people your argument does not pertain to me.


 
I stopped smoking for my job.  And because it's an expensive habit.  And because I was getting fat.  And because I needed to be physically capable of driving an automobile.  And because I was getting sore throats and chest colds from inhaling smoke.

But I totally get what you're saying.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, all I say is to legalize it for medical use. If it is TRUSTED, because people can smuggle shit into it like acid or traces of things like meth soemtimes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Do you smoke? Have you ever gotten high? Have you ever thought that maybe those drugs can affect your performance in a positive way? It surely does for me. And actually, that is the intent for those prescribed medications, to make things better and most of the time the do make things better. I don't need to be on drugs to have an accident. Accidents happen all the time to completely sober people. For example, women drivers.
> 
> So, unless I have an accident or my pot use negatively affects other people your argument does not pertain to me.


I have smoked in the past, a number of times when the company was right. Accidents do happen all the time which doesn't in any way validate what you are saying. My performance "seemed" to be better "at the time of smoking" but I'm willing to wager that it most likely was not, much like I feel godlike when I'm piss drunk when in fact I'm swaying from one side of the sidewalk to the other. Your point is null and void - just because accidents happen outside of the "drunken/drugged" category doesn't mean that we should completely ignore those instances.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I stopped smoking for my job. And because it's an expensive habit. And because I was getting fat. And because I needed to be physically capable of driving an automobile. And because I was getting sore throats and chest colds from inhaling smoke.
> 
> But I totally get what you're saying.


LOL. When I find a job that needs a clean drug screen then I will quit and not have the every once in a while toke. I actually did quit toking many months back just so I could find a good jobby job. Yeah, it is expensive, thats another reason why I stopped. Marriage made me fat 

I prefer to bake it into cookies instead of smoking because of the smell (not as if I don't like the smell, but other people don't). I used a vaporizer for a while and even made up my own contraption using my hot air station.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Well high people tend to be more lethargic and way less aggressive, so chances are the most we'll see is a booming collection of fail compilation videos on youtube.


And that is something I simply can't wait to see. 
FailBlog is going to get flooded!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I have smoked in the past, a number of times when the company was right. Accidents do happen all the time which doesn't in any way validate what you are saying. My performance "seemed" to be better "at the time of smoking" but I'm willing to wager that it most likely was not, much like I feel godlike when I'm piss drunk when in fact I'm swaying from one side of the sidewalk to the other. Your point is null and void - just because accidents happen outside of the "drunken/drugged" category doesn't mean that we should completely ignore those instances.


I know what you're saying, but at least in the case of myself, I am no more of a danger when I'm high (notice "high", not blasted out of my mind), than I am when I'm completely sober. Actually, I'm probably more of a danger to other people when I'm sober because I have a short temper and I'm likely able to beat the shit out of someone who cuts me off in traffic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I know what you're saying, but at least in the case of myself, I am no more of a danger when I'm high (notice "high", not blasted out of my mind), than I am when I'm completely sober. Actually, I'm probably more of a danger to other people when I'm sober because I have a short temper and I'm likely able to beat the shit out of someone who cuts me off in traffic.


Oh, I totally get that - I was just talking about the general rule. Millions of other smokers might not have the same reaction you do, in fact, there's a high chance it would be the opposite, and for the safety of us all, there should be no exceptions.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Marriage made me fat


 
I hear ya there...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I totally get that - I was just talking about the general rule. Millions of other smokers might not have the same reaction you do, in fact, there's a high chance it would be the opposite, and for the safety of us all, there should be no exceptions.


Well, there are some people who abuse opiates really really bad, but should it be a general rule that no one should be allowed to use a percocet or morphine bc some people will use it the wrong way? No!!

For the many people who marijuana genuinely helps, they should not be stuck not being able to toke just because some people abuse (like how can you really abuse pot anyways?).

If you're going to take a stance on something then your first stance should be on alcohol because it does not help anyone at all..... except for nerds, ugly people, and fat chicks so they can get laid


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Well, there are some people who abuse opiates really really bad, but should it be a general rule that no one should be allowed to use a percocet or morphine bc some people will use it the wrong way? No!!
> 
> For the many people who marijuana genuinely helps, they should not be stuck not being able to toke just because some people abuse (like how can you really abuse pot anyways?).
> 
> If you're going to take a stance on something then your first stance should be on alcohol because it does not help anyone at all..... except for nerds, ugly people, and fat chicks so they can get laid


That was not my point.

I was not supporting the banning of those substances - quite the contrary, I said that everything's for people. Do I believe that morphine and such should not be used in a medical fashion? No, of course not. Do I believe that people using morphine and such in a medical fashion should refrain from using heavy machinery, dangerous tools or vehicles and should work in environments specifically-crafted for their needs only or refrain from the use of those meds at work? Yes, I do - because they unwillingly put other people in danger.

What makes smoking (when not suffering from, say, cancer) in the same situations worse is that you do it willingly and you don't have to do it - there is no medical reason to do it, and even if there was, you should still refrain from certain activities under the influence regardless of how you feel.

Doing otherwise makes you an inconsiderate douche.

As for alcohol, small doses are used in a whole lot of syrups and other liquid medicine as it dilutes blood, making it easier for the active substances to enter the bloodstream, which is why those usually have a label stating that during the use of the substance one is not allowed to drive or use heavy machinery - pick any of'em and see for yourself.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I've yet to see a person successfuly cover up being high.


But if they were successful at covering it up you wouldn't know they were high in the first place...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Actinopterygian said:


> But if they were successful at covering it up you wouldn't know they were high in the first place...


When you know someone close enough (when you go to work or school with him or her and see him or her on a daily basis, or if it's family or a close friend) you can easily tell when he or she is baked, at least I can.


----------



## VatoLoco (Nov 8, 2012)

hmmm, time to head out to the local sev-lev to pick-a-pack-o marlboro 420's.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> A) I have to say, Colorado's governor was pretty _blunt_.
> B) Ah, good to see these efforts didn't go _up in smoke_.
> C) Legalize weed? Who would _mari-wanta_?
> D) Man, it looks like the people are really behind legalization. Pot opponents better watch out; they're going to get _stoned_.
> E) All of the above.


Dammit Gahars!


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> When you know someone close enough (when you go to work or school with him or her and see him or her on a daily basis, or if it's family or a close friend) you can easily tell when he or she is baked, at least I can.


But you might think they aren't high when they are, in which case they would have been successful at covering it up and you just didn't know it. How can you be so sure that hasn't happened?

Also it really depends on the people, some people just don't care that other's know they're high, especially if it's around friends or family that already know they smoke. I don't always smoke weed, but when I do nobody can ever tell unless I just don't give a shit and don't try to keep myself composed. I've also taken LSD while I was around my family and even though I was trippin' balls nobody could tell. I even mentioned it to my brother and was really surprised, he said I was acting completely normal even though some considerably less-than-normal things were going on in my head.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

double post. sorry


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That was not my point.
> 
> I was not supporting the banning of those substances - quite the contrary, I said that everything's for people. Do I believe that morphine and such should not be used in a medical fashion? No, of course not. Do I believe that people using morphine and such in a medical fashion should refrain from using heavy machinery, dangerous tools or vehicles and should work in environments specifically-crafted for their needs only or refrain from the use of those meds at work? Yes, I do - because they unwillingly put other people in danger.
> 
> ...


Well, in my case, I smoke willingly bc it keeps me from wanting to kill ppl.... ppl that like to start name calling during a rather reasonable conversation.

Yes, you are right about alcohol. The only difference that I can say is that drinking alcohol (like beer and liquor) has no benefit. And people who get cough medicine don't get it for the alcohol content, they get it for the other drugs involved in it. And there is plenty of alcohol free cough medicine.

Now, please refrain from name calling. We can have a conversation without any of the other bullshit that causes most threads on here to get closed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Actinopterygian said:


> But you might think they aren't high when they are, in which case they would have been successful at covering it up and you just didn't know it. How can you be so sure that hasn't happened?
> 
> Also it really depends on the people, some people just don't care that other's know they're high, especially if it's around friends or family that already know they smoke. I don't always smoke weed, but when I do nobody can ever tell unless I just don't give a shit and don't try to keep myself composed. I've also taken LSD while I was around my family and even though I was trippin' balls nobody could tell. I even mentioned it to my brother and was really surprised, he said I was acting completely normal even though some considerably less-than-normal things were going on in my head.


There are tell-tale signs which, when occuring in conjunction with eachother point towards marihuana use. As they stack up, the chances of "me being right" increase. These signs are for example:

Glossy, reddened, "dry" eyes, often with visible blood vessels.
Droopy, lazy eyelids.
Dilated pupils, regardless of whether or not the room is dark.
Increased appetite.
Visibly poorer reflexes and sense of timing.
Smell, both of the person and of their clothes - marihuana has a very distinct fragrance which is hard to cover up.
Increased thirst.
In cases of high abuse, clumsiness.
Increased awareness of previously ignored sounds and sights and other bodily sensations, expressed either by annoyance or fascination.
...and many, many more. Trust me - I observe people _a lot_ and just _notice things_.


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 8, 2012)

Now if only it could get fully legalized in Texas.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Now, please refrain from name calling. We can have a conversation without any of the other bullshit that causes most threads on here to get closed.


Oh, just to be clear, I was not "calling you a douche" - I said that acting in a fashion endangering others is being douche-ey. It was a general statement, it wasn't directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Now if only it could get fully legalized in Texas.....


 

You would have a better chance at winning the lottery. Twice.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 8, 2012)

No one made a post exactly at 4:20. That's certainly disappointing.


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> You would have a better chance at winning the lottery. Twice.


Nevertheless i still smoke once in a while. In fact, when i do i'm able to focus more profoundly and draw better


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> There are tell-tale signs which, when occuring in conjunction with eachother point towards marihuana use. As they stack up, the chances of "me being right" increase. These signs are for example:
> 
> Glossy, reddened, "dry" eyes, often with visible blood vessels.
> Droopy, lazy eyelids.
> ...


 
I don't think you're really getting my point...Yes those are all signs of marijuana use and maybe you do have a keener sense than others at noticing when others are high, but how can you know that someone isn't high? Just because they don't show noticeable signs of being high doesn't mean they aren't high. I originally responded to you saying "I've yet to see a person successfuly cover up being high." and my point was that you couldn't possibly know if you had seen someone successfully cover up being high because if they were successful you would just assume they weren't high.

I'm not the greatest at analogies, but it's like if I said "nobody has ever successfully lied to me." How can I know this to be true? If they were unsuccessful then I would know they had lied but if they were successful I would never know they lied and would assume they had told the truth.

edit:





Hyro-Sama said:


> No one made a post exactly at 4:20. That's certainly disappointing.


Everyone was busy


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Nevertheless i still smoke once in a while. In fact, when i do i'm able to focus more profoundly and draw better


 
Nothing wrong with it. Just that Texas is a state heavily influenced by the Republican party. Texas would quite literally be the last state to legalize weed if it came right down to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Nothing wrong with it. Just that Texas is a state heavily influenced by the Republican party. Texas would quite literally be the last state to legalize weed if it came right down to it.


 
I guess the chances of legalized marijuana in Texas aren't very _high_.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Actinopterygian said:


> My point was that you couldn't possibly know if you had seen someone successfully cover up being high because if they were successful you would just assume they weren't high.
> 
> I'm not the greatest at analogies, but it's like if I said "nobody has ever successfully lied to me." How can I know this to be true? If they were unsuccessful then I would know they had lied but if they were successful I would never know they lied and would assume they had told the truth.


I understand what you mean, and to be frank, I usually announce that I "know" quite firmly and the people concerned confess... for whatever reason... But I agree, there is, technically, a margin of false assumptions - as with every assumption. I'm merely looking at the visible evidence and make a logical conclusion, and I've been lucky enough not to be proven wrong *yet*, it just "works", be it by sheer luck or means of charisma. 



Guild McCommunist said:


> I guess the chances of legalized marijuana in Texas aren't very _high_.


...You are not Gahars. But that was a good one, still.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> There are tell-tale signs which, when occuring in conjunction with eachother point towards marihuana use. As they stack up, the chances of "me being right" increase. These signs are for example:
> 
> Glossy, reddened, "dry" eyes, often with visible blood vessels.
> Droopy, lazy eyelids.
> ...


 
None of those you would notice in me, and I can promise you that. Although you might be correct with observing those with many people, it is not an all out definitive guide for catching someone who's high. In fact, there are many many people that have all of those (besides smelling like reefer) and they are not stoned. So it makes me wonder how many times you've come across someone who you thought was high and really was not. Unfortunately, you are obviously not a trained professional.

Probably the only traits that you would notice in me if I was blasted out of my mind is cottonmouth, smelling like it if I smoked instead of eating a cookie (but that wears off after 5 minutes), and increased appetite. Otherwise if I was just high from smoking then you would not be able to pick me out of the crowd.

The are some of the many things I've done while I was high... job interviews, driving, working heavy equipment, pass certification tests, scored 149 on an IQ test, went to funerals, birthday parties, parent-teacher meetings, seen a therapist, gotten raises in my job, spoken with the company president and impressed him, gone to court, gotten out of a speeding ticket (and I had an ounce on me ), gone to town meetings and opposed the creating of a housing project which many people rallied behind me, bailed people out of jail, applied for a loan and got it, and many many more things. I can do all of that while high and no one notice, not even my therapist that knew I smoked back then and told me to never come in high, and I can succeed in everything that I want to do.

Please stop stereotyping all pot smokers. It's not all black and white the way that you're making it out to be.


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Nothing wrong with it. Just that Texas is a state heavily influenced by the Republican party. Texas would quite literally be the last state to legalize weed if it came right down to it.


Yeah I'm aware of that. I just wish things were different.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I understand what you mean, and to be frank, I usually announce that I "know" quite firmly and the people concerned confess... for whatever reason... But I agree, there is, technically, a margin of false assumptions - as with every assumption. I'm merely looking at the visible evidence and make a logical conclusion, and I've been lucky enough not to be proven wrong *yet*, it just "works", be it by sheer luck or means of charisma.


Dude, I want to walk around the mall with you in my city and have you call out everyone who you_ think_ is high. That could make for a very fun day, but I'm sure we'd have to talk a lot of people down from wanting to 'set you straight'. LOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Please stop stereotyping all pot smokers. It's not all black and white the way that you're making it out to be.


Oh, but the whole point of legislature is stereotyping - you're creating one law to concern all pot smokers - you can't pick and choose which rules you will and will not abide to as an individual, that's not how law works.

I think you got the wrong impression of my intentions - I was saying all this from a purely statistical stance in order to explain that certain things should be forbidden not because those forementioned symptoms and problems ALWAYS surface but because they surface OFTEN ENOUGH to endanger others.

Like it was said earlier - some people have a high tolerance for alcohol, others have a low tolerance for alcohol, but the limit is only one, not individual, because it's impractical and not very feasable to measure each individual citizen's "resistance" to alcohol, pot or any other substance. You HAVE to stereotype for the greater good.



DeadlyFoez said:


> Dude, I want to walk around the mall with you in my city and have you call out everyone who you_ think_ is high. That could make for a very fun day, but I'm sure we'd have to talk a lot of people down from wanting to 'set you straight'. LOL


I already mentioned that this concerns people I know and am familiar with their behavioral patterns when they're not high, which is how the distinction is made in the first place.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Nov 8, 2012)

I honestly don't think it'll have any serious consequences since only the current users will probably get anything out of it; it'll just be another case of "don't do this if you're under the influence" and nothing more.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I understand what you mean, and to be frank, I usually announce that I "know" quite firmly and the people concerned confess... for whatever reason... But I agree, there is, technically, a margin of false assumptions - as with every assumption. I'm merely looking at the visible evidence and make a logical conclusion, and I've been lucky enough not to be proven wrong *yet*, it just "works", be it by sheer luck or means of charisma.


I don't think you're actually getting it, I think you just think you're getting it . I'm not questioning your ability to notice people that are high when the have signs that indicate they're high, I'm saying how can you say someone isn't high just because they don't show any signs of it. No signs of being high != not high, it just means you might not be high or you might just have covered it up. There are plenty people(like myself) that can cover it up.

This is why there are so many incorrect stereotypes about pot smokers. Some people(usually the more intelligent and/or cautious) can cover it up so you don't know they smoke so none of their traits are included in pothead stereotypes. But then you have the people who just plain don't care if everyone knows they're high as balls(generally less intelligent people) and those are the type of people that pot smokers are usually stereotyped as.

edit: No offence intended, but I think maybe you just phased what you were trying to say wrong. You originally said "I've yet to see a person successfuly cover up being high," but what it seems like you meant by what you're saying now is "If I think someones high, I'm usually(if not always) correct in my assumption."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I guess the chances of legalized marijuana in Texas aren't very _high_.


 
If Texas IS the last to go down as far as this law is concerned, you better believe they'll go down in a _blaze_ of glory.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 8, 2012)

Stereotyping is wrong. If we were to racially stereotype people then it would be called discrimination. Not all potheads follow suit with what you say, and not all drinkers drive drunk. If we were to stereotype all drinkers as being irresponsible then alcohol would be illegal.

But the fact of it is, medicinal use and recreational use of marijuana has been legalized in many states. So with that in mind I feel that there is no further reason to continue this conversation with the way it is going.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 8, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Trust me - I observe people _a lot_ and just _notice things_.


 
only a lottle bit creepy...



Foxi4 said:


> Oh, just to be clear, I was not "calling you a douche" - I said that acting in a fashion endangering others is being douche-ey. It was a general statement, it wasn't directed at anyone in particular.


 
or...

"I wasn't calling you a douche.  Merely suggesting that you might act like a douche."  lol


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 8, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> only a lottle bit creepy...


LMFAO!!!
I had a friend who was like that. He started taking lots of pictures of people getting their mail. Needless to say, he is now in jail for stalking. I'm not saying Foxi4 is stalking or deserves to be in jail, I'm just merely agreeing that it certainly sounds rather creepy.

{goes and closes his blinds and puts on a tinfoil hat}


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 8, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> LMFAO!!!
> I had a friend who was like that. He started taking lots of pictures of people getting their mail. Needless to say, he is now in jail for stalking. I'm not saying Foxi4 is stalking or deserves to be in jail, I'm just merely agreeing that it certainly sounds rather creepy.
> 
> {goes and closes his blinds and puts on a tinfoil hat}


 
I moved to a much nicer neighborhood a couple months ago and it feels like _The Burbs_ with Tom Hanks sometimes...  Everyone is always staring, trying to feel us out and whenever I look outside from the living room there's always someone looking at me...

But the schools are good, and it's quiet.  Almost...too quiet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> "I wasn't calling you a douche. Merely suggesting that you might act like a douche." lol


That's your interpretation, not what my posts entailed, which makes a huge difference. 


DeadlyFoez said:


> LMFAO!!!
> I had a friend who was like that. He started taking lots of pictures of people getting their mail. Needless to say, he is now in jail for stalking. I'm not saying Foxi4 is stalking or deserves to be in jail, I'm just merely agreeing that it certainly sounds rather creepy.
> 
> {goes and closes his blinds and puts on a tinfoil hat}


Pretty sure that keen skills of observation are not illegal and do not equate monitoring.


----------



## injected11 (Nov 8, 2012)

I wasn't even aware of this until one of my professors mentioned it, to which several members of class said they were gonna be roadtripping to Colorado. I then walked back to my apartment and enjoyed a bowl o trainwreck. Kinda surprising that people don't realize how easy to get it is. I am glad these states are starting to set a precedent though.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 8, 2012)

If I ever decide to go to America I know exactly where I'm going.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


>


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> If I ever decide to go to America I know exactly where I'm going.


 i guess washington is gonna be the new nimbin


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 8, 2012)

Jokes asside, how the selling process will take place now on legalized states? People will go to wall mart insted of goind to hideouts to buy weed?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Jokes asside, how the selling process will take place now on legalized states? People will go to wall mart insted of goind to hideouts to buy weed?


thay'll prob just sell it like smokes

-walks into a 7-11 "yeah i'll have a pack of skittles, a 2 ltr milk and a bag of weed thanks"


----------



## VashTS (Nov 8, 2012)

i don't care if people smoke weed, but i don't like the idea of people thinking its "ok" its still a drug, just like alcohol, it *does* still have psychological effects. i smoked for quite a while but once i stopped i realized how retarded it is and how strong the addiction is as well.

people go without to get their weed, my sister-in-law is a perfect example. those scumbags leeched off welfare and sell pills that they are getting on medicaid to get weed.

next up is drug testing for welfare.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

VashTS said:


> i don't care if people smoke weed, but i don't like the idea of people thinking its "ok" its still a drug, just like alcohol, it *does* still have psychological effects. i smoked for quite a while *but once i stopped i realized how retarded it is and how strong the addiction is as well*.
> 
> people go without to get their weed, my sister-in-law is a perfect example. those scumbags leeched off welfare and sell pills that they are getting on medicaid to get weed.
> 
> next up is drug testing for welfare.


 
Um...what weed were you smoking? As far as I know, it's non-addictive. And you are entitled to your opinion of what "ok" is. I'm of the opinion that it was "ok" before it was legalized. Everything is fine in moderation, just like nothing is good in excess. 

My point is, it shouldn't bother you when someone chooses to consume any substance, whether or not how "ok" they think it is. Welfare fraud is one thing, but weed smoking doesn't necessarily go hand in hand with it.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 8, 2012)

Only time i have known people to get "addicted" is when they mix it with tabacco and smoke it. Of course they assume it is the weed they are addicted


----------



## SifJar (Nov 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Um...what weed were you smoking? As far as I know, it's non-addictive.


Chemically non-addictive, perhaps. But someone can become addicted to any experience. Just because there aren't any of a specific set of chemicals involved doesn't mean a behaviour cannot be addictive.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Chemically non-addictive, perhaps. But someone can become addicted to any experience. Just because there aren't any of a specific set of chemicals involved doesn't mean a behaviour cannot be addictive.


 
Right. So that would be a psychological addiction. Something that affects everyone differently and with different things. It's an addiction created by your own cocktail of brain chemicals, not necessarily the substance in question. In that case, I still don't see any problem with the legalization of marijuana.


----------



## Frank Cadena (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not against legalisation but I am for regulation. Regulate it the same way as Alcohol and Tobacco and I'm fine with it. I'm looking forward to seeing is what the federal government going to do since it's still illegal under federal law. Also, looking out for heavy lobbying by the private prison companies to keep weed illegal.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Right. So that would be a psychological addiction. Something that affects everyone differently and with different things. It's an addiction created by your own cocktail of brain chemicals, not necessarily the substance in question. In that case, I still don't see any problem with the legalization of marijuana.


You are %100 correct (at least to the very best that has been shown in every type of test done thus far), and I fully agree with what you're saying.

So far in this thread I have been in full support of ganja, but there are a few things that I can say that are negative about it.

Abuse by young children is bad and it can greatly affect the outcome of their overall life.
Long term use does cause issues, but it's been said that just quitting can fix whatever bad has happen in the brain (the jury is still in on this one).
If has bad effects on you lungs if you smoke it. Although people argue that it isn't as bad as cigarettes or that it has very little negative effects on the lungs, it still has some, and to what degree is not fully known.
There are of course many other that either have already been listed by Foxi4 or fall into one of the things that I said above, or that I just currently am not remembering. But that is at least what bothers me about it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Interesting. I kinda want to see the effect this would have on the community.


A really minimal effect probably.
Anybody who wanted to smoke weed would already be smoking it.
Just the truth.
It might make some people try it but they would probably do it eventually.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Interesting. I kinda want to see the effect this would have on the community.


Which community?
GBAtemp? Huge positive effect. There would be so many less flame posts and fighting. People could get along and reasonably work out their differences if everyone was high.
US? World? Where ever? Still a rather big positive effect.

This is all just my personal opinion, so no one can say that I am wrong because there is no facts so I am left with my opinion.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 9, 2012)

Morbidcrab said:


> We have to take it ONCE IN A WHILE, While marijuana doesn't do anything bad, it IN fact makes us dumber.


I can partially agree with you. For those who really did not have any goal or ambitions in life, being stoned all the time helps reinforce laziness. For those that do have ambition and goals and only use pot recreationaly instead of a constant drug, it can help them think outside of the box. This I know for a fact because there have been many times that I have been stuck on a computer issue for all day trying to figure out WTF is wrong or that I'm missing, but then in the evening when the kids go to bed and I have a toke and think about it again and I get a Dr. House moment and I find my answer.
Granted, that does not happen every time for me, but for the many times that it does happen, it is worth it.
But no matter what, having a toke does help. Instead of me working on an issue and getting really frustrated, I have a little toke and no matter what, it relaxes me and helps me work through the problem a lot easier.

Some people when they run into a problem that they can't figure out, they will say "I'll sleep on it", but for me it is quicker and better for me to "toke on it".

Not everyone is the same as me in that aspect, but I can only speak for myself and how it helps me and what justification I have for using it when I decide to use it.


----------



## Morbidcrab (Nov 9, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I can partially agree with you. For those who really did not have any goal or ambitions in life, being stoned all the time helps reinforce laziness. For those that do have ambition and goals and only use pot recreationaly instead of a constant drug, it can help them think outside of the box. This I know for a fact because there have been many times that I have been stuck on a computer issue for all day trying to figure out WTF is wrong or that I'm missing, but then in the evening when the kids go to bed and I have a toke and think about it again and I get a Dr. House moment and I find my answer.
> Granted, that does not happen every time for me, but for the many times that it does happen, it is worth it.
> But no matter what, having a toke does help. Instead of me working on an issue and getting really frustrated, I have a little toke and no matter what, it relaxes me and helps me work through the problem a lot easier.
> 
> ...


Hahahahah It's like the popeye spinach but FOR THE BRAIN!!!


----------



## injected11 (Nov 9, 2012)

Legalize it all over the country, regulate and tax it, and use the revenue for funding the education system and possibly health care. That's my ideal outcome. Makes smokers happy and feel safer/less prosecuted, and the smokers fund programs that aid everyone else. And at least be honest about the risks. The anti-marijuana vids I've seen have been so ridiculous in their claims it's you'd think the directors were high off their asses.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2012)

So, I seen this during a presentation, but in this thread it is no where to be found? 




As long as people aren't doing it around me, it is fined with me, but personally I think we should stay
away from the stuff if it isn't for medical reasons.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 9, 2012)

injected11 said:


> Legalize it all over the country, regulate and tax it, and use the revenue for funding the education system and possibly health care. That's my ideal outcome. Makes smokers happy and feel safer/less prosecuted, and the smokers fund programs that aid everyone else. And at least be honest about the risks. The anti-marijuana vids I've seen have been so ridiculous in their claims it's you'd think the directors were high off their asses.


LOL. Besides alcohol and tobacco, what else has the government done this with? The lottery. The lotteries allow people to gamble in every state (as far as I know of) through your basic convenience store, grocery store, liquor store, and many other places.
It has been said many times over that the government is not too much different than the mafia in the way that they work. The government only cares about how THEY can make money off of a transaction.

People may differ with my opinion here, yet again, but I see the biggest reason why the government has not wanted to legalize marijuana fully is because it is so easy for any person to grow their own pot at their house and then the government can't tax it. Yes, people can still make their own house wine, beer, or tobacco, but those are all things that rarely turn out to make a profit from small time people and most of those people just do it for a hobby while the majority of people go and purchase those items at a store instead. I personally have never heard of anyone growing their own tobacco for them to smoke.

Marijuana is SOOOO much different. Nearly everyone can grow pot. It is not hard to do. And when people decide to grow it in their yard besides buying it at a store, tat it how the government loses on the taxes that they try to implement.

Yes, the current dispensaries already make a good profit and provide plenty of taxes revenue to their respective state, the government still knows that they could make more money if everyone opted to purchase it at the store instead of producing it themselves. The government only cares about lost revenue.

And the fact of it is, the government makes more money off of prosecuting pot smokers and pot dealers than they could make in the foreseeable future in legalizing pot. How many jobs does it help to create for them to prosecute a dealer or smoker, bring them to court, fine them, employ jailhouse workers, employ probation and parole officers, give the individual treatment.... etc. It is all about money and how it helps keep the ball rolling in the economy.

[Political rant]
I personally HATE seeing all these political signs, people getting paid to work for a certain party, and nearly everything that come with elections. I hate it. I find it as a waste of money.

What I do understand about it it that there are these plastic companies, screen printers, advertisers, metal fabrication companies, individuals that work and get paid by these candidates to work. All those people that make it happen are earning a living at what they do, and it is a boost for them during the election year(s). It does help stabilize the economy.

Personally, I would rather vote for a candidate that used all of their funds towards the sick, homeless, disabled, and the millions of other people in need instead of just looking on how to better their own image. Fuck the political signs, how about dropping that $1mil towards research, and working a few days at a soup kitchen without cameras around to say how nice of a person you are.

So much money is wasted on things that could be better spent to help the people instead of spending the money on promises to help people.
[/Political rant]

Now how does this really all fit together IN MY EYES? No matter what, the goal is to keep the machine moving forward. I think that helping people is ethnically better than a candidate or the government just focusing on the benefit for themselves.

I live in the state that has the motto of "Live Free or Die", but we are still the furthest from free. We still are governed on what we can and cannot do even in the privacy of our own homes. Why? Because NH makes more money off of prosecuting than embracing freedoms. Rather fucking sad.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Chemically non-addictive, perhaps. But someone can become addicted to any experience. Just because there aren't any of a specific set of chemicals involved doesn't mean a behaviour cannot be addictive.


Gaming, soda, candy, sex, etc.

(Just pointing out.)


----------

